# Wool suit shrinking-help



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

We changed uniforms at work and I have to wear a wool suit. Only get one pair of pants and dry cleaning is restricted so I've been trying to wash in warm water/ gentle cycle and dry on low for 10 minutes. It's shrinking BAD and I have no clue what to do . Please help-I'll try anything.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

bridget said:


> We changed uniforms at work and I have to wear a wool suit. Only get one pair of pants and dry cleaning is restricted so I've been trying to wash in warm water/ gentle cycle and dry on low for 10 minutes. It's shrinking BAD and I have no clue what to do . Please help-I'll try anything.


Just fill the bathtub with warm water, use Woolite or shampoo and just let the suit soak for a couple of hours. Do not agitate. It is the agitation that causes the wool to felt/shrink. Wring out carefully and soak to rinse. Ring out carefully again and hang to dry. That should prevent any shrinkage.

donsgal


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Keep your wash and rinse water the same temperature. Do not agitate the wool at all. 

Block the garment while drying flat.

Hanging it will cause some stretching from the weight


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, I guess I'll be hand washing from now on. Would it help to soak it in fabric softener I wonder?


----------

